# pots for plants



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I got about 80 of these polyethylene pots for 1.50 but they only have a hole at the bottom
should i cut slits on the side? like i know ideally it would be better for water flow but if there's a hole at the bottom should i still make slits (i'm only asking because....that's going to take a whole lot of work lol)


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Really it's a matter of personal preference - most of my emersed species are potted in regular, garden variety (literally!) 4" plastic pots. Another factor to take into account is the medium you're using to grow the plants. If you're using plain dirt, like I often do, the resulting mud leaking will be a disaster in a slit/net pot. If you're using something like rock wool, which needs to have nutrients delivered to it via current, then the slits are a must. 

Where'd you get the pots? 80 for $1.50 is a darn good deal!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I usually use net pots that florida aquatics use but i line it with coffee filter paper so my soil stays in the pot. But i ran out and bought these instead, so i guess ill just line the bottom with coffee filter paper!
I got them at Daiso japan. Not sure if socal has that store :/


----------

